# Schwinn Corvette Year?



## Greg Claus (Sep 28, 2012)

I saw a post that someone had about a 52 Schwinn Corvette. I have what I thought was a 52 also. I went to the I.D. website with my number. The serial number is C61690 which was used in 52 and 53. It has all the original decals which show it as a Corvette. Can anyone help me figure out what year it really is? Thanks Greg!


----------



## mruiz (Sep 28, 2012)

Corvettes started sales in 1954, like Christmas time. So they were 1955 newest models,  frames were built in 1954. I never herd of and earlly that that.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 28, 2012)

Something is awry. Corvette frames started appearing in late 1954, as mentioned above, and were 1955 model year. 
 The Corvette model capitalized on the newfound fascination and growing popularity of the Chevrolet Corvette, which came out in 1953, the Schwinn Corvette came later.

Also, Schwinn serial numbers in the 50's have a habit of repeating themselves, that's why it's critical to have knowledge of both the model, AND the serial numbers. I would bet that if yours is in fact a Corvette it simply has one of those oft-repeated serial numbers and is a much later frame than a 52-53.

Post a pic, that WILL help.


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 28, 2012)

It's a 1957.  This sort of serial number confusion comes up time after time.  An easy way to tell the age on one of these if you can see the bike in person is to check the date on the Sturmey Archer hub shell.  Given, the wheel could have been switched out so it's not always 100% accurate, but for many bikes it's an easy way to get a year.
Looks like a reasonably nice 'Vette.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Greg Claus (Sep 28, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> It's a 1957.  This sort of serial number confusion comes up time after time.  An easy way to tell the age on one of these if you can see the bike in person is to check the date on the Sturmey Archer hub shell.  Given, the wheel could have been switched out so it's not always 100% accurate, but for many bikes it's an easy way to get a year.
> Looks like a reasonably nice 'Vette.
> Cheers, Geoff




Thanks for the help Geoff! I cleaned up the hub and it's stamped 57.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 28, 2012)

What you are running into is Schwinn recycled their serial numbers every couple of years in the 1950s.  That makes everyone who buys a Schwinn automatically assume their new bike is the oldest year possible.  As said Corvetttes didn't appear until late 1954 as 1955 models.  I used to have one built in Novemeber 1954 with a September 1954 dated hub so I assumed it was a 1955 model.  Roger


----------



## skydog (Sep 28, 2012)

crank dating can also be a big help


----------

